# What's the big deal?



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

I have to start this post by saying that I am NOT trolling for someone to send me smokes. Even if someone were to offer I would politely refuse as this is not why I am posting this.

Now that the my mini disclaimer is out of the way I just have one more dumb ass newbie question. What makes Habanos so much better than NC cigars? I can certainly see they are more expensive which brings up another question. Is the cost associated with Cubans due to the embargo or are they just that expensive?

I mean I have seen tons of people that rave about Cuban cigars but I just don't understand how one country's cigars can be that much better than anothers especially when you consider that a lot of the cuban manufacturers are also making the non cuban cigars as well. It seems as though the Cuban cigars fall into being good by reputation more than anything else. I did a small experiment a couple of days ago and asked 30 different people who I work with what country makes the best cigars and I had 27 people tell me Cuba and 3 said they didn't know. The crazy thing about this little experiment is that NOT ONE person I work wih actually SMOKES CIGARS! :r

So I guess I am just wondering...what is the big deal with Cubans?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Mystophales said:


> I have to start this post by saying that I am NOT trolling for someone to send me smokes. Even if someone were to offer I would politely refuse as this is not why I am posting this.
> 
> Now that the my mini disclaimer is out of the way I just have one more dumb ass newbie question. What makes Habanos so much better than NC cigars? I can certainly see they are more expensive which brings up another question. Is the cost associated with Cubans due to the embargo or are they just that expensive?
> 
> ...


Ever ride a Honda, then get on a Harley?


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

cquon said:


> Ever ride a Honda, then get on a Harley?


:r:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk Don't start dat...Next thing ya know we will have a Harley vs. Honda thread!! I might have to start it!!


----------



## DennisP (May 13, 2007)

Mystophales said:


> especially when you consider that a lot of the cuban manufacturers are also making the non cuban cigars as well.


This is not true. Cuban named cigar does not equal same named dominican cigar.

There are some good threads explaining this on here, although I'm not exactly sure where.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Mystophales said:


> I have to start this post by saying that I am NOT trolling for someone to send me smokes. Even if someone were to offer I would politely refuse as this is not why I am posting this.
> 
> Now that the my mini disclaimer is out of the way I just have one more dumb ass newbie question. What makes Habanos so much better than NC cigars? I can certainly see they are more expensive which brings up another question. Is the cost associated with Cubans due to the embargo or are they just that expensive?
> 
> ...


Firstly, they are not more expensive, it just depends on what you want to smoke.

There are many facotrs as to why they are good...soil, climate...and the HUMAN element, which is HUGE....


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

cquon said:


> Ever ride a Honda, then get on a Harley?


Ever ride "in" a Honda then get in a LEXUS or Mercedes? :r

All joking aside I will say the Habanos are just different than any other cigar. While some think they are non better than a habanos some disagree. I tend to lean towards habanos myself but enjoy many non Cuban cigars as well. It is all a matter of personal taste. As far as price, many Cubans are as cheap or cheaper than non Cubans. So with that said expermient with different cigars and see what you like. :tu

By the way I like Honda cars and motorcycles. :chk


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

cquon said:


> Ever ride a Honda, then get on a Harley?


Crazy thing about that is I also feel that a Harley is WAY overpriced...:r. I have three friends that have bought Harley's in the last two years that have had a lot of problems with them. That being said however they wouldn't want to give them up either. Again though I wonder if that is more about the image that is portrayed about a Harley (being a REAL MAN'S bike) rather than actually how good of a bike it actually is.


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

I can sum it up in one word: flavor

To me the flavors of a habano come across much more precise and intense than any NC I have tried. To me, I have to think about tasting coffee, leather, spice in a NC. Where as with CC's the flavor is easily distinguished. I don't have to think if I am tasting a certain flavor, it is noticeable.

There are articles on the web about this topic and some are pretty dead on. To me it's all about flavor. Why is it so much more flavorful?? I couldn't tell you exactly. Soil, sun, seeds, experience, etc, etc. All of these play an important roll in how a cigar tastes. So it makes it difficult to answer "why" it is better. So I will stick with flavor as the key word.


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

For some (especially in the USA) it's the "forbidden" factor ... but for most devotees, it's the flavor. As with all tobacco, the place where it's grown will put a unique imprint on the taste. The soil in Cuba just seems to have the right elements for growing strong, flavorful cigar leaf.

That being said, that does not necessarily mean cuban cigars are the best. Nicaragua, Honduras and the Dominican Republic make excellent cigars as well. Everyone has their own tastebuds and should purchase accordingly.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

I think it was one of our FOG guys either Poon or Da Klugs that started a David vs. Goliath thread matching the top NC vs. the lowest Cuban and doing a taste test. I think reading that thread (sorry to lazy to find it) will answer some questions - if it doesn't it is a hell of a read either way.

Me personally I love my Cubans but I also love my Padrons - taste is subjective no matter what it is. Smoke what you like but make peace with most of us like Cubans, cuz we do.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=265788


----------



## Coffee Grounds (Feb 14, 2007)

In Cuba they have a higher Lithium content in the soil so when you smoke a cuba cigar you are getting a large dose of Lithium.


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

I think Cuba's specific environmental factors - everything from soil pH, to hours of sunlight, to the temperature in the roller's workshop - all add up to that elusive and unique flavour. Like lots of products that depend on very specific locations (e.g. Champagne, Prosciutto di Parma, Scotch whisky, Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese etc) you just can't replicate all those factors elsewhere.

A great Cuban cigar is definitely sophisticated and incredibly complex, perhaps moreso than cigars made elsewhere, but that doesn't mean it's "better" than a non-Cuban. Just different. What matters is what _you_ enjoy!


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Mystophales said:


> Crazy thing about that is I also feel that a Harley is WAY overpriced...:r. I have three friends that have bought Harley's in the last two years that have had a lot of problems with them. That being said however they wouldn't want to give them up either. Again though I wonder if that is more about the image that is portrayed about a Harley (being a REAL MAN'S bike) rather than actually how good of a bike it actually is.


You want problems...you should have seen my old 92 Harley (AMF) Superglide.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Coffee Grounds said:


> In Cuba they have a higher Lithium content in the soil so when you smoke a cuba cigar you are getting a large dose of Lithium.


Point me to a paper or study on this. Where can I find the truth of this??


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

Bob said:


> Point me to a paper or study on this. Where can I find the truth of this??


I suspect that was said with a certain amount of irony.


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

I figured it would probably boil down to a subjective answer so I guess I will just have to see for myself. That being said could anyone suggest a good MILD Cuban cigar?


----------



## rutkus (Mar 21, 2006)

i guess your approach is kind of "well, they both get you there", if you're not really into flavor that much or just care about something that has tobacco in it, and generates smoke then you're right, non cubans will "get you there". there are some great NCs out there but the best cigar experience(s) i've had involved habanos. i think i'm far enough that the novelty factor of smoking a forbidden fruit has wore off and now I can look at it with less bias.

if you have not had one that "blows you away" you won't understand. it took several cigars before i actually understood what all the hype was about. you are in luck though because there are a shitload of NCs that are smoking pretty damn good ott right now.


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

Mystophales said:


> I figured it would probably boil down to a subjective answer so I guess I will just have to see for myself. That being said could anyone suggest a good MILD Cuban cigar?


Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure #2 is a good place to start, a nice fresh robusto!


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Harpo said:


> I suspect that was said with a certain amount of irony.


:r:chk I heard it is Chicken Manure!!:chk:r NOW, if we could venture a lithium content of chicken manure?? I will leave the thread before the bikers and the cubans and non cubans get in an arguement and the manure hits the fan!!:BS


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

Mystophales said:


> I figured it would probably boil down to a subjective answer so I guess I will just have to see for myself. That being said could anyone suggest a good MILD Cuban cigar?


These are on the milder side ...

El Rey del Mundo Choix Supreme
Fonseca (any)
Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure #1, #2
Quai de Orsay (any)
Rafael Gonzalez Coronas Extra


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

Vegas Robaina Famoso, RYJ Petit Corona. Agree with trying a Choix Supreme, you'll understand the hype if you do.


----------



## Bruin7 (Sep 6, 2007)

The taste of a Cuban cigar far surpasses any non-Cuban any day (except certain AVO cigars). PM me if you want to know how different they really are.


----------



## Coffee Grounds (Feb 14, 2007)

Bob said:


> Point me to a paper or study on this. Where can I find the truth of this??


Bro
I am full :BS
I thought it was kind of a funny.

On for real thought

I really think most of the CC's out there have great balance to them and flavors are really smooth. That being said that are a lot of NC's out there that are as good or better than CC's.

A NC that I think is better than most of the average CC's is Cabaiguan.

The CC that I think is really out of this world right now is 
Saint Luis Rey Serie A. This is one of the smoothest smokes I have had and its 06 production.
Either way there are so many great cigars out there right now that these are really good times to be smoking. Why limit yourself to just one region.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

For me, I'll smoke a few non-cubans and think hey, it just a matter of taste. Then light up one of my Monte #2's and will notice the difference right away. To me, they're just more complex, and the flavours are easier to detect.

When I smoke a cigar, I usually like doing something. Moving stuff around in the garage, reading a magazine etc. When I smoke a nice Cuban, I do nothing but sit there and concentrate on the cigar. I can't explain it, it just draws my attention that much. Try breathing out through your nose when exhaling. Big difference IMHO between Cubans and non-Cubans. Quality can always be an issue with many, but when you get a good one, there ain't nothin' like it.


----------



## daniel2001 (May 19, 2007)

NC is like a Bentley Arnage. Nice, very nice in fact, well priced (against its competition), a good name.

Cuban is like a Rolls Royce Phantom. More expensive, better made, and better craftsmanship.

I am taking this from my own (relatively) limited experience of comparing NC's to Habano's, but the conclusion I have come to is that I will stick with Habano's for the most part. All tobacco is pricey in the UK, we have a 60% tax on tobacco products.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

cquon said:


> Ever ride a Honda, then get on a Harley?


That about sums it up best for me, it's about the soul.

I have realized that Cuban cigars are actually not more expensive than premium Dominicans, Nics, and Hondurans. Infact, I recently discovered a 2 dollar JLP is much better than, say, a 10 dollar Domincan for my taste buds.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

floydpink said:


> That about sums it up best for me, it's about the soul.
> 
> I have realized that Cuban cigars are actually not more expensive than premium Dominicans, Nics, and Hondurans. Infact, I recently discovered a 2 dollar JLP is much better than, say, a 10 dollar Domincan for my taste buds.


:tpd: This man speaks the truth. I find after you smoke a few of em, you always find yourself reaching for the CC side of the humi instead of NC. Whether it be the inexpensive or expensive CC's. I think they just taste better and are *much* smoother.


----------



## mostholycerebus (Sep 24, 2006)

Now, I have only tried a handful of cubans, what with not having a source, but I have to strongly dispute the implication that cubans cost more. The few habanos I have had tasted as good or better than every premium and super premium I have tasted to date (though DCM comes close). I haven't had anything else come close to an aged Trinidad Fundadore. The fact is, you can find excellent cubans starting at $5 a stick, and mixed-fill with that cuban taste for less. These will blow away any $5 Rocky Patel (except maybe Edge), CAO, even Fuente. When you start looking at more expensive sticks, it's not even a competition, at $7 to $15 dollars, the cubans you can get are heavenly, especially if you start looking at aged sticks. 

Frankly, i'm done with non-cuban premiums (except DCM). I look at an Opus X for $20, and compare that to what has been the greatest smoking experience of my life, a Trinidad, and it's no contest. The only NC's I intend on buying in the future are long-filler sticks under $3, a market cuba has yet to exploit.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

cquon said:


> Ever ride a Honda, then get on a Harley?


Is this about parts falling off a Harley when you ride it? 

ATL


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

ATLHARP said:


> Is this about parts falling off a Harley when you ride it?
> 
> ATL


Have you ever riden a Harley or are you listening to those rice jockeys again?

Anyway, that's another one of those, "if I had to explain..." things that gets too tiring to explain. Kinda like Cubans in a round about way i guess.


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

You said that "You don't how one countrys cigars could be that much better than other countrys cigars". Let me add my 2cents my way.

Alton Brown on "Good Eats" on the onion episode said that vidalia georgia in that tiny part of georgia has a freekishly low sulphur count in the soil. That is part of what leads to the sweetness of the onions.
The way it was explained to me it's the same thing in cuba. The special volcanic soil in cuba affects the tobbacco leaves durring the growing process which affects the cigars.

That is my 2:2 and it's worth what you paid for it.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Let's go there.
I have a 90 Sporty that runs without fluids (they're all over my garage floor) but the thing will start up after a year of sitting.

ISOMS=Volcanic soil= YUMMY



papajohn67 said:


> You want problems...you should have seen my old 92 Harley (AMF) Superglide.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Mystophales said:


> So I guess I am just wondering...what is the big deal with Cubans?


There is none.

End of thread.


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

ToddziLLa said:


> There is none.
> 
> End of thread.


Dot.

Comparing cigars grown in Cuba to "NC" cigars is retarded, as there are hundreds of different growing regions that all have different flavor characteristics.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Mystophales said:


> I have to start this post by saying that I am NOT trolling for someone to send me smokes. Even if someone were to offer I would politely refuse as this is not why I am posting this.
> 
> Now that the my mini disclaimer is out of the way I just have one more dumb ass newbie question. What makes Habanos so much better than NC cigars? I can certainly see they are more expensive which brings up another question. Is the cost associated with Cubans due to the embargo or are they just that expensive?
> 
> ...


Five points:

1. You need to so a little more research on the subject of cc/nc brands and how vastly different they are, including ownership.

2. Taste is subjective so you may or may not like them. Most do. The reputation is there for a reason. It didn't just fall out of the sky.

3. On the whole, cc's are much less expensive than nc's. Take for example, Pepins. I love them but pay quite a bit more, sometimes double, for them than I do for the cc's I like.

4. Cuban tobacco is different from any of the surrounding countries tobacco in South America because Cuba originated in an area around Hawaii. That's where the rich, volcanic soil comes from. After millions of years it moved to where it sits now.

5. As for your "experiment", if you ask uneducated people a question, why would you respect their answer? 95% of them probably don't know there is an embargo on Cuba and why.

What's the big deal? Taste for yourself and make a judgement.

:2


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Bob said:


> Point me to a paper or study on this. Where can I find the truth of this??


There is actually an article on Cigar magazine that pointed to this.


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

Mystophales said:


> I figured it would probably boil down to a subjective answer so I guess I will just have to see for myself. That being said could anyone suggest a good MILD Cuban cigar?


Partagas Serie D No.4


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

K Baz said:


> I think it was one of our FOG guys either Poon or Da Klugs that started a David vs. Goliath thread matching the top NC vs. the lowest Cuban and doing a taste test. I think reading that thread (sorry to lazy to find it) will answer some questions - if it doesn't it is a hell of a read either way.
> 
> Me personally I love my Cubans but I also love my Padrons - taste is subjective no matter what it is. Smoke what you like but make peace with most of us like Cubans, cuz we do.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=265788


Hey Peter we're FOG's now! Whoo Hoo! :r

Tastes vary based upon experience. Most who get exposed to Cuban cigars tend to gravitate towards them based upon their interesting flavor profiles. Not to say that there are not great cigars made in other countries. Pepin being a great example. Interestingly, most Cuban cigar smokes seem to comment that Pepins are the closest thing to ... "the real thing". Take it for what it's worth and base your judgements on your own experience. Don't pay too much attention to what we say here as most of us are really 13 year old boys playing internet dress up. (OK me at least) Wait did I type that outloud? :r


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

I have had three quality cigars today, a La Aurora 1903 Cammie, Don Pepin Blue Generosos, and Parti Short. Parti Short was the best cigar going away.

Noob, so what do I know, but I love that, what I will call bread, taste I have only gotten from CC's.:2


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Hey Peter we're FOG's now! Whoo Hoo! :r


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Somehow, that's *so* you peter :tu


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Congrats on FOG-dom Poon and Nummie Smoker!


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

catfish said:


> You said that "You don't how one countrys cigars could be that much better than other countrys cigars". Let me add my 2cents my way.
> 
> Alton Brown on "Good Eats" on the onion episode said that vidalia georgia in that tiny part of georgia has a freekishly low sulphur count in the soil. That is part of what leads to the sweetness of the onions.
> The way it was explained to me it's the same thing in cuba. The special volcanic soil in cuba affects the tobbacco leaves durring the growing process which affects the cigars.
> ...


One thing I miss about New Jersey, and about the only thing, is the tomatoes.

There are no better tomatoes in the world that I have tried. I believe the fallout from the refineries combines with the vine to produce the best tomato in the world. maybe there is some truth to the volcanic ashes in the Cuban soil that produces the finest tobaccy and the beer and bratwurst in Milwaukee that produces the best motorcycles.


----------



## Gordie (Dec 31, 2005)

There's a guy at my local B&M with whom I share preferences in wine and scotch. This guy has a well-developed palate. A few months ago I gave him a 2002 RyJ Cedros deLuxe No.1, as he enjoys a lonsdale. He loved it. Then, a couple of months later I gave him a 2003 Punch Super Selction No. 1. He liked it even more.

On smoking that Punch SS1, he commented, "the cigars you give me always seem to have a more interesting flavor profile than the Dominican/Central American cigars." He enjoys them a lot more than the Ashton VSG's or Fuente Don Carlos' he normally smokes.

I think he hit the nail on the head. These good CC's simply have better flavor profiles than the mid-to-high priced NC's. I don't know why this is the case, but it simple is. If you want one single cigar to verify the point, get your hands on a Cohiba Siglo IV. When one of these is on, no other production smoke is comparable IMHO.


----------



## FlyerFanX (Feb 20, 2007)

Mystophales said:


> I figured it would probably boil down to a subjective answer so I guess I will just have to see for myself. That being said could anyone suggest a good MILD Cuban cigar?


That's exactly what I did - a few generous PIFs, trades, and I had a nice sample. Tried them - never going back now. NCs just don't cut it anymore.

As for Harleys vs Honda...well...like they say...If I have to explain...


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

cquon said:


> Ever ride a Honda, then get on a Harley?


I rode a Harley and got on a Honda..........:r

Not good....:chk


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

....she offered her honor, I honored her offer, and all night, I was on her and off her, then got on my harley and rode home with my loud pipes and dew rag.

How bout them Sox?


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

No big deal. They are mediocre at best. Honestly.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> No big deal. They are mediocre at best. Honestly.


:r


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> No big deal. They are mediocre at best. Honestly.


Until they reach about twenty years of age, at which point Mike here might smoke one.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Feel off a Honda once, I imagine it hurts just as bad as falling off of anything else.

With cigars, where, when and who you smoke with tells the story...


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

:tpd:

Righty-0h John!

I would add that the best way for our inquisitor to settle his argument is to shove several into his mouth for a while and deliberate until an opinion comes out! 

:chk I love these "are the CC's worth it/all that" threads. One day these timid folks will look back with regret at all the smoke time wasted....


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

croatan said:


> Until they reach about twenty years of age, at which point Mike here might smoke one.


:tpd:


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Forbidden fruit and Cuban mystique aside there is a reason why for many Cubans are the best cigars on the planet- they just don't suck!

Folks should smoke what they like, some prefer Cubans some don't.

I'm in the latter camp. :r


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Cuba puts out some of the best cigars in the world. I don't care how or why.. I just want to smoke them. I want to smoke all of them. You just have to be careful of the Cigar Gnomes. These little bastards love Cuban Cigars and they will raid your humidor the second that you fall asleep. Cigar Gnomes are deathly afraid of angry woman. Here is what I do. I buy as many Cuban Cigars as I can in order to keep the woman of the house nice and angry. This help to keep the Cigar Gnomes away from my Humidor and acts as a Cigar Gnome repellent. Beware of Cigar Gnomes.

:ms


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

cigarflip said:


> There is actually an article on Cigar magazine that pointed to this.


Larry....please tell me you don't believe this :BS


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Navydoc said:


> Larry....please tell me you don't believe this :BS


Doc,when you're a newbie like me, I believe in everything just to justify that my prized pessesions are worth their weight in gold. :ss


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

Smoked said:


> Cuba puts out some of the best cigars in the world.


Cuba makes cigars?


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Harpo said:


> *I think Cuba's specific environmental factors* - everything from soil pH, to hours of sunlight, to the temperature in the roller's workshop - all add up to that elusive and unique flavour.


And Tedesco agree's with you. Several years ago, Cuba did an experiment wherein a cuban tobacco were planted outside of cuba. Big difference. Seeds germinated from the tobacco planted outside of tobacco were replanted back to cuba. The tobacco retained it's cuban qualities.

They also have a group of scientist working on improving and finding better strain of tobacco to combat it's natural enemies at the same time retaining their natural flavor.

And the 100+ years of experience producing high quality cigars.

Combine that with their proud and machismo heritage, you got yourself a formula for producing great cigars.


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

Lanthor said:


> I have had three quality cigars today, a La Aurora 1903 Cammie, Don Pepin Blue Generosos, and Parti Short. Parti Short was the best cigar going away. :2


I bet the Party Short was half as much...:r


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Simplified said:


> I bet the Party Short was half as much...:r


Yep, easily! :r


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

bonggoy said:


> Combine that with their proud and *machismo* heritage, you got yourself a formula for producing great cigars.


I'm with you up until the end part, bro. Machismo has nothing to do with producing good cigars, imo -- especially given that some of the best rollers (e.g., La China and Virginia Cansino) and a large percentage of rollers in general are women. :tu

Or perhaps, as Inigo Montoya might say, "You keep using that word -- I do not think it means what you think it means."  (j/k on that )

:chk


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

cigarflip said:


> Doc,when you're a newbie like me, I believe in everything just to justify that my prized pessesions are *worth their weight in gold*. :ss


I have to agree with you on this point....just not the whole Li thing


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Its the taste. There are many good non cuban cigars of high quality, that are even more expensive than cuban cigars as well. But, in the main, the taste is what distinguishes cuban cigars. 
Since I started smoking cuban cigars, I have not wanted to give up on non cubans, but I have found it is better to smoke good cigars than to smoke crappy ones. But there is nothing like the taste and flavor of a good cuban cigar.:dr


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Mystophales said:


> So I guess I am just wondering...what is the big deal with Cubans?


they're better.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Mystophales said:


> I figured it would probably boil down to a subjective answer so I guess I will just have to see for myself. That being said could anyone suggest a good MILD Cuban cigar?


I don't know how it can't be subjective. After all we are talking about opinions. The initial questions implies that there is a general understanding that Cuban cigars are better than non-Cuban. It's simply a question that can not be answered outside of a single persons experience.

At the end of the day, no matter if a person says non-Cubans or Cubans are the better cigar, it is because whichever one they pick tastes better...to them.

I often wonder about this debate since it comes up so much. I will always respect the opinion of the person who speaks their personal truth, no matter what the general consensus would dictate.

So in answer to the question, there is no big deal. Just smoke what you like and experiment with the different flavor profiles.


----------



## air1070 (Jun 24, 2006)

pds said:


> there is no big deal. Just smoke what you like


I agree. I like Cigars in general. If I find something I like, I don't care where it's from.


----------

